# Replacement Bulb For Betta Bow 2.5?



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

My fish is in one of those 2.5 gal Aqueon Betta Bows, which came with possibly the world's crappiest light bulb. When it's on during the day, it raises my water temperature up to like 82 degrees, which my fish is less than pleased about...
Today I noticed that he was hiding on the bottom of the tank under his bridge or in his plants, which worried me a bit... I turned out the light and saw an IMMEDIATE change in behavior. He's his normal self now, swimming all over. So, I figure the light was wayyy too hot... I've taken the bulb out.
I know this is a common problem with this tank... so people who own it/have experienced this - what kind of bulb did you use as a replacement? A better incandescent? I found a tubular compact fluorescent that will fit... but it's like $11... which is a lot for a light bulb... Is it justified by the fact that those things last FOREVER?
I /am/ willing to buy that one, I just wanted some other opinions before I rush to order it. In the mean time, I moved my desk light closer to the tank so he'll have some light before I get a new bulb... He's in a pretty dark part of my room :/
So - better incandescent? Compact fluorescent? Some other solution?
OH, and if I do get the CFL... It'll be a week or so. Kinda low on money to spend on the fish right now... what with college stuff to buy.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Go to WalMart, they sell little two packs of light bulbs in their fish section.. It's by Aqua Culture and they are 15w/120v Incandescent light bulbs.. I never had any problems with the bulbs in my 2.5s, but when they eventually burned out I replaced them with these and my fish seem to do fine.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I coughed up the $10 each and replaced the bulbs in both my 2.5's with CFL's. The plants in those tanks seem to like them, and it doesn't heat up like the incandescent.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

I replaced mine with a Colormax Mini Compact Fluorescent bulb. Works beautifully, lights the whole tank equally AND supports plantlife, which is a plus for me. Plus it runs cool to mildly warm, so the water temperature doesn't fluctuate.


----------



## lordsatan (May 26, 2012)

a buck a bulb
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Aquarium-Clear-Light-Bulb-2-ct/10795053


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

did i mention that ikea sells cfl versions?


----------



## RaptorX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Walmart sells a CFL for $5 or $6 in the aquarium section. I recently bought one for my Aqueon 2.5 which I use for my hospital/quarrantine tank. Keeps the tank muuuuuch cooler than the old bulb which would burn if I put my hand on the top of the hood. Can't imagine the sick fishies feeling good in that.


----------

